# Что за баян и сколько должен стоить?



## Sergey_Semenov (13 Май 2012)

Ребята, прошу высказать мнения об этом баяне:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGx3XMR4rcw&feature=youtu.be

он продаётся на 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Concert-Button-Accordion-Bayan-/160790711082?pt=LH_Defau
ltDomain_0&hash=item256fdf8b2a

Сколько за него можно предложить, и стоит-ли связываться?


----------



## bayanistka (13 Май 2012)

Левая- "Украина" с ХЛАМаторной механикой во ВСЕХ отношениях. правая- Тула. причём кусковая. Сомневаюсь. что был сделан в 2005 году
На мой взгляд- многотембровый баян "Россия"- более подходящий альтернативный вариант за такие деньги (хотя всё относительно).


----------



## Jupiter (13 Май 2012)

bayanistka писал:


> правая- Тула. п


Правая- Кировской фабрики,по моему. Левая тоже "тянет" на Кировскую фабрику... Вообщем, это 4 голосный Агат...Надо бы у Zet10 спросить. Он досконально знает Кировские баяны. Но это не заказной- это что то подозрительно кустарное на базе 3х голосного Агата


----------

